# Weird DD 5.1 "Mix" on CBS NFL Games??



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that CBS' "mix", for lack of a better term, on the DD5.1 audio for HD NFL games is really strange this year?? The announcers' voices seem to be almost entirely in the rear surround channels and there is a rather annoying echo to them. The center is almost dead unless the referee is announcing a penalty and then it's really loud- same if they turn up the crowd noise. I've adjusted my system and even recalibrated it using the YAO mic and program (it's Yamaha, obviously) and the games on FOX, NBC, and ESPNHD are all fine. I don't remember having this issue last year with CBS but it's almost unlistenable to me this year.

edit: BTW: I'm receiving them OTA with my 622 and then Optical to the AVR.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

That sounds like a problem with the station


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The station has some problem with their stereo-to-surround switching setup, probably in the metadata or the external, automation-controlled, switching of their DD encoder.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've noticed on CBS live football, both college and pro, that occasionally the center channel cuts out and the announcers go to the left/right speakers. I assumed it could be my decoder, not the broadcast. This is on off-air broadcasts so it also could be my local station. At least I was going to wait until I changed my receiver to post a complaint. But then, maybe it isn't just me.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

ggergm said:


> I've noticed on CBS live football, both college and pro, that occasionally the center channel cuts out and the announcers go to the left/right speakers. I assumed it could be my decoder, not the broadcast. This is on off-air broadcasts so it also could be my local station. At least I was going to wait until I changed my receiver to post a complaint. But then, maybe it isn't just me.


You wouldn't happen to be in the Cincinnati market, would you?


----------



## DJTheC (Oct 31, 2007)

The center channel plays the announcers. I have cut that out and put the center speaker on FM Radio (can't stand TV) and left the other 4 on for the 'surround' effect.
Usually a play or two before the, "Let's go for an Update", the mix converts to 2.0. and the announcers pop-up on the L:eft and Right. It probably has something to do with CBS programming getting ready to change to a new feed.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

bobukcat said:


> You wouldn't happen to be in the Cincinnati market, would you?


No. La Crosse/Eau Claire. It's funny you're hearing it, too.

I've changed my surround receiver and noticed the same effect. It isn't my decoder.


----------

